# Anybody know about what Progesterone levels should be before FET?



## floella (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello,

Ive just confirmed ovulation and am now having daily progesterone level bloods to await a date for FET. The nurse mentioned sometimes if they dont like your progesterone levels, they will cancel the cycle or go to a medicated cycle. Does anyone know what kind of levels they like to see you reach? 

Thanks in advanced.

Gemma


----------



## floella (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello again,

Ive managed ta answer my own question! I asked one of the nurses at ARGC who said just after ovulation i was 6.1 for progesterone. This rose to 18.2 yesterday and she said they like it to hit around 80 before they put the embies back in. So fingers crossed.
Just thought idpost it incase anyone else needed to know.

x


----------



## SuzeG (Sep 12, 2006)

Just read your message and wondered if you knew any more info. I am having daily bloods and told today to take cyclogest as I got to 50 and then it didn't change today. Feeling a bit negative that after the busy week of visits its not going to happen. Any idea about the effect of cyclogest? They hope to do the transfer on Thurs.


----------



## floella (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi SuzeG,

I dont think 50 is that bad, ive just looked at what i was writing down at the time,

Monday, Pro - 6.1
Tuesday, Pro - 18.3 Oestradil - 193
Wed, Pro - 38.5
Thurs, Pro - 60.7    ------------- Then i took cyclogest that night, and then twice a day since then.

Fri was embryo transfer. Had two defrosted Blasts put back and got a home positive the following Thurs. I think one of the blasts has taken as my hcg levels are a lot lower than last time when i was preg with twins but lost them at 21 weeks.

The way i was told, the cyclogest thickens the lining of the womb to make it nice and cosy for the embies. Ill be on it for the whole pregnancy, if i get that far this time. The doc said it also keeps the uterus nice and relaxed. I really think it helps to stave off morning sickness as well.

Dont give up hope yet. Fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## floella (Jan 12, 2009)

Found thie little snippet...

During the pregnancy, the progesterone is needed in the following ways, (mostly in conjunction with estrogen):

Makes the endometrium develop and secrete fluids after being primed by estrogen 

Maintains the functions of the placenta and fights off unwanted cells near the womb that could cause damage to the placenta or foetus. 

Keeps the endometrium in a thickened condition 

Stops the uterus making spontaneous movements 

Stimulates the growth of breast tissue 

Prevents lactation until after the birth (with estrogen) 

Strengthens  the mucus plug covering the cervix to prevent infection. 

Strengthens the pelvic walls in preparation for labour. 

Stops the uterus from contracting (thus keeping the baby where it is) 

  

At the end of the pregnancy, the levels of progesterone secreted by the placenta drop off.  It is this action that stimulates the beginning of the contractions that will lead to birth.


----------

